# The Lounge > Picture Gallery >  My Big Tank

## Not_much_cop

The plants at the back are not real it is a picture background.

With the flash, showing brickwork at the front of the tank. Tank is sort of sunk in to the wall about 8 inches off the floor level.

----------

